
The Glassmaker Who Sparked Astrophysics (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/11/light/the-glassmaker-who-sparked-astrophysics
======
sxcurry
Interesting statement in the article: "Though modern science finds minute
variations in the speed of light in a vacuum or empty space..." I thought that
this was a largely discredited hypothesis - is there more recent research in
this area?

~~~
goldenkey
The vacuum isn't empty. Virtual particles are constantly popping in and
annihalating nanoseconds later with their antipairs. They affect light.

------
woodandsteel
Great article about the discovery of light spectra lines and their impact on
astronomy. But the article should have also mentioned they lead to quantum
physics.

~~~
goldenkey
Agreed. This is a great lecture that explains the connection:
[http://abyss.uoregon.edu/~js/ast122/lectures/lec05.html](http://abyss.uoregon.edu/~js/ast122/lectures/lec05.html)

